# help, how to make 1" height & 3" width fancy font with winpcsign pro 2012



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

hi, can someone plse help me, i am trying to create a 1" height & 3"in width logo "MAK" in fancy fonts for t shirt, i want to use 6ss rhinestones, i have the winpcsign pro 2012, everytime i type the font and choose 9-10ss for cutingand then select outline, centre or anything, the dots are a total mes, i have tried you tube but notice all the lettering in much larger. if i make it bigger it comes out ok but wen i need go to the size i want the holes come out tiney, i m using the hartco which is very tough to cut with plotter..can some one plse guide me in step by step how to do this. i think i have explained in details so plssssssssssse help


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I think the short answer is that for the size stones you want to use, you don't have enough room in the letters to allow for the letters to be readable.

if you go to 2 inches do you get better results, if you stone in a 2ss do you get better result? ( i know you are not using 2ss, just asking you to look) I have to say I am a fan of pre done fonts for this very reason.


----------



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

HI, YES u r rite, i tried it with 2" and it works ok, so any idea how to get it to work, i have winpcsign,r wear stduio, flexi pro and corel draw . i have not tried any of them, really would appreciate some feed back, so how do the people selling the templates make theirs, im stuck cos i need to make the a name as my signature with fancy fonts..any advice would be helpful and any guidance step by step would be really appreciated


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you probably will not find any program that will do what you want with the size stones...it is sort of like try to put a quart jar into a pint jar...all fonts/images cannot not be made small and then use large stones


----------



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

i wanted to use 6ss for name.. so how do the pros do it


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

there really are 2 ways around it that the pros use. There are typable font, TTF you buy and install on you computer, they are pre sized for certain stone sizes. so one font may be 1 inch while another may be 5 inches. lots of flexibility for these as you can curve them in the software. they do take some manipulation but once you get the hang of it they are extremely useful. I like synergy 17, they have some fun fonts and they give away a free font on the 17 of the month. The other is rhinestone alphabets, rhinestone alphabets usually has a coupon code and I like she has a size chart done for easy conversion. You can get the sticky flock fonts. they are pre done have a box around them and you line them up to spell words. These are great for on the fly quick wording. i you get the download version, I like the rhinestone world, he had over 100 fonts to choose from, you can cut them in the 6 and the 10. you can cut as many or as few letters as you want or need. it is all a matter of choice. For me both are huge time savers.


----------



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replys, i will look into the rhinstone world


----------

